# Braufest Trinkets!?!



## Blacksnap (20. September 2008)

Hi Leutem wollt mal fragen ob jemand schon mehr zu den "angeblichen" trinkets sagenm kann die jetzt mim Braufest starten und die "angeblich" bei einem Boss in BRT droppen sollen?

Stimmt das oder is des nen FAKE?

Und ja hat wer nen Link wo man sich die evtl anschauen kann? 


Gruss Snap


----------



## Gust (20. September 2008)

also bei uns ist bis jetzt gedroppt. und noch was für heiler, jedoch vergessen screen zu machen.


----------



## Bihd (20. September 2008)

naja nette trinkets sind es schon aber ka ob es die wirklich da so oft gibt


----------



## Gust (20. September 2008)

pro kill droppt eins und eventl noch ein mount


----------



## BM-Gahan (20. September 2008)

Da wird ja die nächsten Tage richtig was los sein, am Blackrock! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mahii (20. September 2008)

Die gebrauchbaren, nicht "fun" trinkets sin meist kopien von den marken trinket in shat, zb der autoblocker


----------



## Viewy (20. September 2008)

Yeah mein Shadow hat auch eins abgefasst.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

[attachment=4926:Trinket.JPG]


----------



## greenoano (20. September 2008)

Kann man den Boss auch alleine machen mit dem gut equippten Dudu?


----------



## Wynd (20. September 2008)

war nicht auch mal die rede davon dass dort die kampfrauschbrosche droppt, die man sonst für 41 (?) hero-marken kaufen kann/muss?


----------



## shikki (20. September 2008)

Jaffar schrieb:


> Kann man den Boss auch alleine machen mit dem gut equippten Dudu?



habs gerade mal versucht. fands nicht so berauschend^^:: neben dem 73er elite gibt es da noch 3 non elite, die ihm helfen. und ähnlich wie beim sonnenwendfest, spawnen ab und an aus dem boden so bohrer, die dich zusätzlich behindern.
jetzt ärger ich mich jedenfalls, dass die daily weg ist.

aber, um auf deine frage zurück zu kommen, k.a. ob du es mit nem druiden schaffen kannst. ich würd mir lieber 2-3 leute dafür suchen, um sicher zu gehen.


----------



## greenoano (20. September 2008)

shikki schrieb:


> habs gerade mal versucht. fands nicht so berauschend^^:: neben dem 73er elite, gibt es da noch 3 non elite, die ihm helfen. und ähnlich wie beim sonnenwendfest, spawnen ab und an aus dem boden so bohrer, die dich zusätzlich behindern.
> jetzt ärger ich mich jedenfalls, dass die daily weg ist.
> 
> aber, um auf deine frage zurück zu kommen, k.a. ob du es mit nem druiden schaffen kannst. ich würd mir lieber 2-3 leute dafür suchen, um sicher zu gehen.



Ok danke. Dann werd ich mir mal ein paar Leute zusammensuchen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xall13 (20. September 2008)

wo gisbt die q für den boss ?


----------



## Korgor (20. September 2008)

Wo steht der Boss und wie heißt der ?
Mehr muss ich net wissen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## phexus (20. September 2008)

Korgor schrieb:


> Wo steht der Boss und wie heißt der ?
> Mehr muss ich net wissen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja lasst hören! Da erwähnte jemand eine dailie, gibts eine Quest für den Kerl? Sitze hier auf Arbeit voll stinkisch - ich will den killen^^


----------



## L-MWarFReak (20. September 2008)

aaargh!!! immer wenn braufest ist kann ich nicht zocken XD erstes mal war ich im urlaub 2.x auch und jetzt is mein PC im arsch!! ich tick aus! XD


mfG


----------



## Schorki (20. September 2008)

lol


-----

kann einer mal nen sceen vom braufestkodo posten


----------



## L-MWarFReak (20. September 2008)

aaargh!!! immer wenn braufest ist kann ich nicht zocken XD erstes mal war ich im urlaub 2.x auch und jetzt is mein PC im arsch!! ich tick aus! XD


mfG


----------



## phexus (20. September 2008)

Schorki schrieb:


> lol
> 
> 
> -----
> ...


das erinnert mich an den Nap, der mich bei der Reitquest (auf Zeit natürlich) anflüsterte: "ey, wie gehtn die quest?" Der schreibt jetzt in den Thread mit den seltsamsten Gründen auf ignore zu kommen.

Zurück zu dir: da, wo man die Braufestquest zum Reiten annimmt steht ein Kodo.


----------



## indi92 (20. September 2008)

bei uns ist auch noch ein dolch gedroppt... jedoch hab cih den namen vergesssen-.-
war irgendwie sone kaputte flasche^^


----------



## Schorki (20. September 2008)

L-MWarFReak schrieb:


> aaargh!!! immer wenn braufest ist kann ich nicht zocken XD erstes mal war ich im urlaub 2.x auch und jetzt is mein PC im arsch!! ich tick aus! XD
> 
> 
> mfG






phexus schrieb:


> das erinnert mich an den Nap, der mich bei der Reitquest (auf Zeit natürlich) anflüsterte: "ey, wie gehtn die quest?" Der schreibt jetzt in den Thread mit den seltsamsten Gründen auf ignore zu kommen.
> 
> Zurück zu dir: da, wo man die Braufestquest zum Reiten annimmt steht ein Kodo.




wie auch immer , bin derzeit nicht drinne deswegen fragte ich


----------



## Edgecution (20. September 2008)

Wofür sammelt man sich dann jetzt die Braufestmarken? Dachte dafür kann man sich diesen Kodo holen?


----------



## phexus (20. September 2008)

Schorki schrieb:


> wie auch immer , bin derzeit nicht drinne deswegen fragte ich



ja ich auch nich




Andros-LL schrieb:


> Wo kann ich diese Quest kriegen bzw. wo genau finde ich den Boss?




DAS IS ALLES WAS ICH WISSEN MUSS *schreit*
warum schreiben alle nur so einen Quackel??


----------



## Blutifreak (20. September 2008)

phexus schrieb:


> ja ich auch nich
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wir sind in den BRD aber wo steht der typ xD?
der spion des braufestes?^^


----------



## phexus (20. September 2008)

Blutifreak schrieb:


> Wir sind in den BRD aber wo steht der typ xD?
> der spion des braufestes?^^


herausgefunden: am Eingang sollen Schalter sein, mit denen man per Maulwurfbohrer zu ihm kommt
Name: Coren Düsterbräu

Quest:
http://wow.buffed.de/?q=12062


----------



## Hexorio (20. September 2008)

dropt der eventboss in BRT den kodo?? 

auf welchem level ist der boss?


----------



## phexus (20. September 2008)

Hexorio schrieb:


> dropt der eventboss in BRT den kodo??
> 
> auf welchem level ist der boss?


....lesen bildet


----------



## apu. (20. September 2008)

Viewy schrieb:


> Yeah mein Shadow hat auch eins abgefasst.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nicht schlecht... ist ja eigentlich das gleiche wie das teil für marken, wie schon einer sagte.. ich glaub ich geh heut brd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Altrur123 (20. September 2008)

Der Koda ist hamma fürn Ally hatt jmd nen sreen pls^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutifreak (20. September 2008)

phexus schrieb:


> herausgefunden: am Eingang sollen Schalter sein, mit denen man per Maulwurfbohrer zu ihm kommt
> Name: Coren Düsterbräu
> 
> Quest:
> http://wow.buffed.de/?q=12062


danke


----------



## Wynd (20. September 2008)

gerade bekommen: *Leerer Düsterbräubecher*. entspricht genau den stats der 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

für caster gibts auch eins.

41 hero-marken gespart ^^


----------



## phexus (20. September 2008)

Wynd schrieb:


> gerade bekommen: *Leerer Düsterbräubecher*. entspricht genau den stats der
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ja und wooo zur Hölle haste die Quest hergehabt?? Was ist das für eine Heimlichtuerei? Dailie anzunehmen bei: ...


----------



## Alucard11 (20. September 2008)

phexus schrieb:


> ja und wooo zur Hölle haste die Quest hergehabt?? Was ist das für eine Heimlichtuerei? Dailie anzunehmen bei: ...


Finds immer Klasse, wenn einige zu faul sind, selber zu suchen, übrigens...auf so nem Kodo sitzt man als Allipala sehr bequem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## phexus (20. September 2008)

Alucard1 schrieb:


> Finds immer Klasse, wenn einige zu faul sind, selber zu suchen, übrigens...auf so nem Kodo sitzt man als Allipala sehr bequem
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



soso, ich suche nicht. Dann lies mal weiter oben, da kannste alles finden, was ich herausgefunden habe du Bubbleprinzessin. 
Finds immer klasse wenn einige auf Threads antworten ohne sie zu lesen.


----------



## Viewy (20. September 2008)

Hallo bevor noch einer in die Maus beisst,

nachdem ich vor IF den Obermotz von dem Fest angelabert hatte und mir ein Getränk ausgesucht hatte, konne ich in Kharanos / Dun Morogh eine Quest annehmen: _"Rettet das Braufest"_

Also erstmal ein paar Leute überreden und ab nach BRT. In der Instanz gleich rechts neben so einem rauchenden Haufen, auf so ein rechteckiges Dingsda am Boden gedrückt und schon wurde ich mittels Kernbohrer der Dunkelzwerge zur Tarverne transportiert. Also nix mit durchschlagen etc. Das ist Service.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da stand dann so ein Typ da die Quest abgegeben und ne neue angenommen. Jetzt konnte immer einer aus der Grp bei diesem Boss seine Quest beenden und los gings. Der Knabe ist ein 73 Elite, zu dem sich nach einiger Zeit nochmal 3 70er Elite dazugesellen. Naja die einzelnen Noneleite die da mit dem Kernbohrer nach oben kommen kann man ruhig ignorieren und nur Dmg auf den Boss machen.
Ist der down verschwinden auch die Adds.

Viel Spass.


----------



## phexus (20. September 2008)

Viewy schrieb:


> Hallo bevor noch einer in die Maus beisst,
> 
> ...auch die Adds.
> 
> Viel Spass.


danke!
Jetzt nochmal für die Horde bitte, obwohl ich vermute das, wenn man die Quest vom Hauptfesttypen hat, in Richtung Klingenhügel wohl der Questgeber für die dailie zu finden ist.


----------



## Viewy (20. September 2008)

Hehe, ohne mich. Tod den Hordlern.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nein ernsthaft, das muss natürlich jemand von der Horde machen, aber wird doch sicherlich ähnlich einfach zu finden sein. 

Schacka du schaffst das schon.


----------



## Lanyx (20. September 2008)

Also wir haben ihn grad 5 mal umgenuked

Die drei Adds zuerst und diese Diener Lisa und Ursula einfach mit antanken und ignorieren ende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## phexus (20. September 2008)

Lanyx schrieb:


> Also wir haben ihn grad 5 mal umgenuked
> 
> Die drei Adds zuerst und diese Diener Lisa und Ursula einfach mit antanken und ignorieren ende
> 
> ...


ja so oder ähnlich wissen wir ja und ich denke mal der wird genuked das ihm Hören und Sehen egal sind wenn ich Feierabend habe. Da ich aber hier gefangen bin möchte ich wissen, wo ich die Quest bekomm, damit ich gleich ne Gruppensuche starten kann, eh alle es schon haben..


----------



## Misaro (20. September 2008)

DIe quest gibts beim klingenhügel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klesus1991 (20. September 2008)

Jop genau  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Viewy (20. September 2008)

Um dich mal zu beruhigen. Jeder der die erste Quest beim Organisator gemacht hat kann in die Grp rein. Die Quest ist *dann* teilbar. Also sollte es nur einer von Deiner Grp geschafft haben den "geheimen" Questgeber zu finden, bist du fein raus. 

Wichtig: Solltest du den Typen da noch nicht angesprochen haben und jemand versucht mit Dir das Quest zu teilen, erscheint nicht qualifiziert für diese Quest. OK?

Puls wieder auf normal? Das ist doch sicher ein Klacks für Dich.


----------



## Suki2000 (20. September 2008)

phexus schrieb:


> ja so oder ähnlich wissen wir ja und ich denke mal der wird genuked das ihm Hören und Sehen egal sind wenn ich Feierabend habe. Da ich aber hier gefangen bin möchte ich wissen, wo ich die Quest bekomm, damit ich gleich ne Gruppensuche starten kann, eh alle es schon haben..




Vor OG falls du hordler bist das q heisst "Rette das Fest " oder so


----------



## Laaron (20. September 2008)

Ja sehr nette teile, will garnet wissen wie oft wir den gestern gemacht haben xD...

Immer nen neuen geinvt ^^ hehe

Mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamikaze. (20. September 2008)

Also man muss alle Quests des Braufest gemacht haben (1mal reicht^^)
dann geht man zu dem typen der einem die fässer zu wirft, südlich von og richtung klingenhügel den weg nehmen!
der gibt einem die quest 
dann muss man brd und gleich nach dem eingang rechts, dann kann man so ne maschine bedienen dass man sofort in der taverne is, dort gibt man die quest beim spion ab und bekommt gleich ne neue. 
In dem Nebenraum steht jetzt nen 73elite den man dann ansprechen muss.
man braucht ne 5er grp, der boss is jetzt net so einfach.
am anfang 3 adds die ca 600schaden machen was nen stoffi auch aus den latschen hauen kann.
Boss macht gut dmg deswegen am besten tank, s3 oder s4 off warri geht auch, der hat genug leben. Und nen heiler halt.
Es spawnen die ganze zeit adds und man wir öffter von nem bohrer getroffen was keinen schaden macht aber nen knock back macht. zwischen drin spawnt so ne 70er elite tussi die man ignorieren sollte. Die wirft manchmal auf leute bierkrüge, die sind dann kurz betäubt.

Nach dem ableben gibts immer EIN epictrinket
gibt caster, melee, heal und tank und eins mit +45aus was eher soe in fun ding is weil du ne schankmaid herbeirufen kannst

und es is ne chance das ein episches reittier kodo oder widder droppt!

BEIDE FRAKTIONEN KÖNNEN BEIDE TIERE HABEN. Also allianz auch kodos und horde auch widder ^^


----------



## Pamela1 (20. September 2008)

Also verstehe ich das richtig, dass man den Typen mit einer 5-Mann-Gruppe 5x pro Tag beschwören kann weil nur einer immer die Quest abgeben muss korrekt?


----------



## Fenen (20. September 2008)

Hab das Heilertrinket bekommen, ist von den Stats her, wie die "Essenz des Märtyers". Aber das geile daran ist, man kann beide zusammen nutzen, also 2x für 20 sek. 297 Addheal (macht 594 Addheal für 20 sek., plus proc "Band der Ewigkeit" (175 Addheal)....omg, das ist der Hammer), bin mit Schamitotem und Buff´s auf 3098 Addheal gekommen. Kann es nur empfehlen. :-)

Für meine Hexe werde ich mir das Spelldmg Trinket sicherlich heute auch noch holen, vllt. lässt sich auch dieses stapeln! Screenshot vom Pala seht ihr in meiner Galarie.


Schönes Braufest noch! ;-)


----------



## Wynd (20. September 2008)

Pamela schrieb:


> Also verstehe ich das richtig, dass man den Typen mit einer 5-Mann-Gruppe 5x pro Tag beschwören kann weil nur einer immer die Quest abgeben muss korrekt?



mann kann die quest pro person nur einmal starten. will man den boss also öfter als 5 x pro tag legen muss man immer jemand neuen in die gruppe einladen, der die Q an diesem tag noch starten kann.


----------



## Misaro (20. September 2008)

Wipe = 1 Quest weniger
Drop: Repkosten
also nicht wipen das brints nicht ^^


----------



## iBorg (21. September 2008)

und wie bekommt man die q als alli alles gemacht aba finde nix nicht mal in kharanos


----------



## Plakner (21. September 2008)

Oha, das caster trinket is ja ma ned zu verachten


----------



## Maine- (21. September 2008)

die trinkets sind echt de rhammer genaun so wie die für 41 marken in shatt wenn mich ent alles täuscht genau die gleichen werte etc und bis jetz is bei jedem immr 1 trinket gedroppt und bis jetz 1mal der kodo bei mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur leider wars net mein char mit dme ich grad on wahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morcan (21. September 2008)

Sind die gleichen Trinkets wie die vom Markenhändler in Shatt, haben halt nur nen anderen Namen(und Itembild) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also 41 Marken gespart, find ich super


----------

